
Don't Quit Your Day Job to Start Something New - daveambrose
http://adage.com/talentworks/article.php?article_id=131219
======
kschrader
I've done both the "work and start a start-up" and the "quit and start a
start-up" thing, and I wouldn't ever do the double work thing again.

When you're first starting a tech start-up you need to go through an intensely
creative period to help you figure out what exactly you're going to do at the
beginning. After that you need to put a ton of time into making things happen.

In my experience, your day job will suck so much life out of you that your
start-up will pay a huge price during this crucial early period.

